
Tesla crashed into bus in Germany on Autobahn (Google translate) - BogusIKnow
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FUnfall-mit-Autopilot-in-Deutschland-Tesla-faehrt-auf-der-Autobahn-auf-Bus-auf-3337662.html
======
toennisforst
Let me human-translate the two relevant paragraphs for you:

> A tesla electric car with activated autopilot rear-ended a bus on the A24
> motorway on Wednesday, as police reported on Thursday. Tesla could not
> confirm any details regarding the crash. Their cars feature extensive
> telemetry, so the manufacturer usually knows whether autopilot was enabled
> during an accident.

> The model S sedan rear-ended the Danish bus next to a service area when the
> bus returned to the right lane after overtaking. The 50 y/o driver was
> lightly injured. All 29 passengers of the bus remained unharmed.

------
jtokoph
It's too bad the avoided accidents due to Autopilot and other driving assist
features never get reported.

Is there any research on the ratio of negative news to positive news being
reported?

~~~
bdcravens
True of anything. For instance, are there any acts of violence avoided because
someone is a licensed gun carrier?

------
anotheryou
tl;dr: Only minor injury of the tesla driver, bus occupants are fine. The
driver claims he had the hands on the wheel.

